# Dakota/Myself



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, did this video for a internship position. And I got the job! I'm super excited, but I figured I'd let you guys have a stab at critiquing me.  


*Disclaimer*: I've only ridden in an English saddle... maybe half a dozen times. I've always been a speed events girl so this is something almost entirely new to me.  







Thanks in advance!


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww! Your horse is very cute. Listens very well to you as well! She has a beautiful transitioning from trot to canter! Although she does seem a little uncomfortable in parts of the video. Her canter looks very smooth, and she looks like a fun ride! You look great in the saddle, and very good posture.. If you were going into english equitation classes, they would say somethings along the lines of put your legs back a little more to even your legs with your shoulders, and point your toes more inward toward the horse when you ride. Your hands bounce around a little bit and you shouldn't be able to see them move at all when you ride. Other than that you two look like a perfect pair together!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

YAY! You found a horse! I'm not sure my Nico would have done as well! Glad to hear that you got the job! 

For a girl who only did gaming, you do look pretty 'at home' in an english saddle. You have good posture and once you correct your leg just a smooch, you will be in super shape! As a primarily western rider, I know that your leg just always wants to go forward! The good thing is, you didn't get what we call the 'barrel racing HUMP' from leaning over a western saddle all the time. Your back is razor straight and thats a good thing! You look great girl! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a really pretty horse! Was she having a hard time holding the canter? It looks like she wasn't able to keep it up and got sort of uncomfortable and fell back down into a trot. 

She's really cute though!

Edit: I could totally be wrong, you could just be asking for all those transitions so sorry if I am  Its hard for me to see!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

She was actually a "Rental" Horse. And thank-you guys.  On her left lead she had a really hard time keeping it. She seems VERY uncomfortable in it. Her owner assured me she was ok, and she didn't seem ouchy or anything along those lines. 

I felt like my hands were EVERYWHERE! Lol, but thats the reason for the black gloves.  I felt way more comfortable in that saddle than I normally did in a western saddle. Which is odd, since I LOVED running barrels.  

I'm going to start a thread soon detailing my trip down there, and my time being there. I'll let you guys know EVERYTHING that happens.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, you can do all that in only 6 rides? (in an english saddle)
I'm jealous. I've only ridden english a few times, but I'm not brave enough to go faster than very slow walk.
Congrats on the internship!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Around 6 rides. Lol. I'm not honestly counting. But I know its less than the number of fingers I have.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

bumpity. Anyone else?


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

I think you look good for someone who hasn't ridden english much. Like everyone said, your leg needs to come back. Also, I think the stirrup iron is too far back on your foot. You want the balls of your feet resting in the iron, it makes it easier to keep your heels down and leg secure. If you look when you canter, your leg isn't completely secure. Keep at it, you are on the right track.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, I had a problem with the stirrup sliding back all the time while I was riding. The bottom of my boots are way smooth, considering they're western that might be part of the problem. Lol, but it was driving me nuts.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you sure your stirrups are the right length? A lot of western riders have a tendency to keep their english leathers too long when they first make the switch. Try a hole up from where it "feels" right, maybe? In the video, it looks like that might be part of your problem. Overall, you are doing a lot better than I did after my 6th lesson.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I will do that next time.  Thank-you. Lol.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought you looked great! Especially for being so new to english tack! Very natural! Noticed the position of your foot in the stirrup, which is tricky to get used to when you go from western to english. Play with your stirrup length a little, depending on what you want to do. Dressage riders keep a little longer length than hunter/jumpers. You might want to do a couple of strides of sitting trot before cueing for the canter...seems to prepare the horse and helps the transition be a little more smooth. Remind yourself to square your shoulders a bit more. I'm very impressed! You were born to ride English. Since you love speed you should get into jumping!


----------



## BurninturnBugs (Aug 4, 2010)

You look great. I just recently started lessons in the English world, lol. So my trainer's voice is constantly in my head... When posting, rise and fall with the leg on the wall... darn jingle stays in my head. Shorten your stirrups (as mentioned) bring your leg back, and I can't tell if your stirrups have rubber grip thingys, but get some.lol. coolest thing since sliced bread. The shifting stirrup could be from a few things.. losing contact with your calf and holding with your buttocks and thighs (my issue), not keeping your heel down, and losing your forward seat, which evidently causes your weight distribution to go awry. When posting your supposed to sink any weight into your heels with minimal weight onto your stirrups. It also acts as a shock absorber, although your posting looks totally smooth. If your shorten your stirrups, you may run into posting too high and that's when the weight into your heels will come into play. Your looking great! Very comfy in the saddle, and your posture is MUCH straighter than mine, lol. Good luck in your internship!! Sounds sooo fun!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank-you! No there weren't any rubbers on the stirrups. She was a loan from a friend whose saddle I was also using. lol

12 more days, before I leave for Florida. I can't wait!!


----------

